# Tweeter vs 3.5" Coaxial in the dash



## Lone Fox (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm wanting to upgrade the speakers in my Chrysler, and was wonder would it be better to:

A) Run a component set - mids in the door and tweeter in the dash (stock locations). Passive (I don't have the knowledge for Active).

B) Replace the stock dash 3.5" Coaxial with a name brand 3.5" Coaxil (Polk Audio DB351 + capacitor) - keeping the stock 6x9 mid-range speakers in the door. Maybe at a latter date replace the stock 6x9 mids with a name brand.

I realize a component set (A) will/could overall sound better than option B, but ALL TECHNICALITY aside which direction do you think would be more ideal? 

I'm worried about soundstage, do I or do I note need tweeters up high to draw the stage up off the floor? I'm also worried about tweeters being placed further away from the door mids (A) in a component setup/passive.

I'm not knowledgeable in car audio, I'm not a self described "audiophile", I just want to do something with this _not so good_ stock system so I can stop thinking about it.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

Is this the Chrysler 200 with stock Bose sound system?


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

We need a lot more info to give u the best advice, but 3.5 coaxials are generally worthless -- even if they're aftermarket. They're simply too small to deliver decent full range sound (a 3.5 used as a mid in a 3way component set is a different story). So probably the best thing would be for u to put a component set in the doors. What size are the factory openings?

Do plan on adding an amp, aftermarket HU, or any other equipment?


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a Jeep and Ram. My tweets sounded horrible in the dash. I'd mount them in the door -- near the mid, or sail panel. I'd eliminate the 3.5 dash speakers.


----------



## Jericho941 (May 24, 2011)

I've got 2 dodge cars with nearly the same set up as you. I've tried the 3.5 coaxial in with 6x9 coaxial in the door in my wife's Charger. It's better than the 6x9 only in the door, but not by much. I have tried a component set in my Challenger with tweeter in dash as well as high on the "a" pillar. The dash tweeter was best and I'm going to be changing my wife's car to that configuration. Active will be even better than passive with time alignment, but it won't sound bad as passive.

I currently am running active, but I started with an active capable system.


----------



## Lone Fox (Oct 28, 2012)

Getting mixed suggestions 

anyhow, I went ahead and installed some Kicker 40CS354 3.5" coaxials; soldered a capacitor and wiring harness. Simple plug in set up (for now), and the system feels more clearer to me, sound stage is lifted; better mids and obviously highs/tweeter. Those stock 2.5" speakers where pretty bad I suppose.

I haven't done much music listening, just 1 CD since I do not currently have a MP3 player.

Kicker isn't necessarily my _go to_ choice, but for $20 I'm not loosing much.


----------



## Lone Fox (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm probably on my own, though one quick question.

Would I loose any vocal/midrange details if I use a component set/higher mounted tweeter instead of a 3.5" full-range in the dash?


----------

